# Wingfoot 1-5-11



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

Fished Wingfoot lake for the first time toady. Ice was good, 6-7" in most places but very slippery; good thing I had gladiator sandals on over my boots. Water is very clear for an Ohio lake, I could see bottom in 5ft water easily.

Got there at about 1330 and didn't get a bite until 1600 or so. Searched around quite a bit but eventually found the crappie. I caught 15-20 crappie and missed a bunch more. The fish were in the 7-9" range so I tossed them back. Wasn't sure if the 9" min length regulation applied out there so I played it safe. Stuck around until 1830, but things slowed down awhile after sunset.

All the fish were on ice jigs tipped with waxworms or spikes. Had a few bites on a jigging rapala, but didn't hook them. 

A few pics




































Caught them all on ice jigs I made


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

From what I've seen this year the crappies are overrun and stunted, have not yet heard of a decent size one being caught. 
The water clarity is murky compared to mogadore, you can see to the bottom yes, but it just doesn't have that crystal clarity like moggy.
One of these days I'm going to get me a jig making kit those look store boughten very nice.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

its pretty clear! when you are sight fishing in 9 and 10 ft of water, it's clear!


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Those jigs are awesome looking. thanks for the report.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

nice job!! and jigs!!!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I dont recall the 9 Inch lenght limit, on the list of lakes for Wingfoot.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_sites.aspx


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

WalleyeGuy said:


> I dont recall the 9 Inch lenght limit, on the list of lakes for Wingfoot.
> 
> http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_sites.aspx


Good thing, if there's an overpopulation of stunted crappie in there they need people to keep some small ones and thin out the numbers.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes I agree with thinning the heard...I catch about 50 crappie every time I go to alumn....al 8" or less...Perchy and another guy have been pulling bigger? But I have never personally saw a big crappie come from anywhere but the river down here...(or private pond)


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

ODNR says Wingfoot does not have the restriction. And there are no plans to enforce it next year. They said they want crappies taken from the lake to establish a better population size. This is straight from Dist. 3 office.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I was sight fishing in 12ft. of h2o at wingfoot and thats pretty clear to me, as far as moggie goes i could'nt sight fish any deeper than 7ft. at clr. Clarity may be different on the main part of the lake due to less weed die off. don't know ,just my 2 cents


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Wish they would just drag a big net through there and thin them out, do you think the quantities taken with rod and reel will even dent the crappie population?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

When I was out there in the summer/fall, the water clarity was crap due to the algae bloom. It must have really cleared up like Mogadore does. Can't wait to hit it in the spring! Wingfoot definitely needs thinned out. Only caught 2 crappies over 9" out of about 50 that I caught.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

please do not throw these fish on the ice to die. but people should keep some. it is a small lake that will become over fished quickly if all the fish are taken. also, these crappie are still a main forage base for the bass in the lake.


----------

